# Any info on Akron Ohio motor bike swap meet??



## jimsbeercans (Feb 23, 2014)

Usually by now someone has posted something about Akron bike meet.

Anyone??

Normally 1st or 2nd week in March.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 23, 2014)

Which one are you talkin' bout? Hartville?


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Feb 25, 2014)

No...the one they hold at that the church...

I google it and see the 2012 and 2013 stuff but nothing new.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 7, 2014)

Done and gone...   Keep your eyes peeled for Hartville!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 9, 2014)

How about a little more heads up next year......Only 1 reply after the fact..

Usually get odds and ends there.


----------



## bike (Mar 9, 2014)

*pictures*

would be nice tooo!


----------

